# I want more top end



## andrw7264 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a Suzuki 25 on a Gheenoe Classic. The prop on it now is a 10 1/4 x 13. The motor has plenty of bottom end, almost too much. I didnt know if i could get a different prop to lose some of that bottom end and gain a little top speed.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Any idea what kind of RPM's you're turning now at WOT? Or top speed as it's set up?

Is that on the revolving classic hull?!??!?

-T


----------



## andrw7264 (Aug 10, 2009)

yeah its that classic, and i have no idea about the rpms. we had it on a small jon boat and it would run about 29 mph. its not actually on the gheenoe yet, but if it has the bottom end like it did on that jon boat, then i would rather have more top end speed. im about due for a new prop, so i figured i would get some input on what i should get.


----------

